# Sunvisor clip removal?



## VGTrooper (Feb 25, 2001)

Anyone know how to remove the sunvisor clip? I don't mean the part that holds the sunvisor itself, but the part that the sunvisor clips into at the other end. Its screwed in, that much I can tell, but I can't seem to find a way to remove them. Here are pictures to show what part I'm talking about.


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Sunvisor clip removal? (CooLJoE)*

it is a pain but there are four little clips holding in the cover piece. You need to stick a small screwdriver in the slot on the backside of the cap and pry it off.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Sunvisor clip removal? (CooLJoE)*

this is a two piece clip, a shroud and the base that has the clip part.
there should be a notch on the cover at the side facing the winshield. slip a small (i.e. pocket size) screwdriver or trim removal tool and lightly pry it off. there are two 'pins' that go into the clip base, so you might need to work around the trim shroud little-by-little to fully release it. when the shroud is off the base will just pull out.


----------



## cheeser609 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Sunvisor clip removal? (CooLJoE)*

Heh, order it now and by the time youre ready to put the headliner in the part should be in. Those things are a wee bit fragile.


----------

